# Need Help! External HDD related issue...



## saz (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi,

I have a 500GB WD harddisk, which has two partitions...as I used it for downloading thru torrents via segate dockstar. On one partition Debian (Linux) is installed, the other partitions is used for storage and backup.
Now the problem is that the transfer rate from HDD to PC becomes very low some times it drops to Kb/Sec for large files >1GB. Where as the transfer rate from PC to HDD is fine. I have tried using different USB cables...but the issue still persists.  What could be the issue? Does my HDD require RMA?

Also, can some one tell me WD service centers in Delhi?

Thanks!


----------



## bhvm (Nov 27, 2013)

try good old check disk then run defragmenter.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

can you post screenshot of crystaldisk info software. i dont think the hdd is bad since it is fine on your pc.


----------



## saz (Nov 27, 2013)

Will post crystaldisk info screenshot once I reach home in the evening. I tried check disk and surface scan using EaseUS Partition master....but again the scan rate went too slow with estimate completion time going around 24hrs...i had to stop the surface scan


----------



## bhvm (Nov 28, 2013)

saz said:


> Will post crystaldisk info screenshot once I reach home in the evening. I tried check disk and surface scan using EaseUS Partition master....but again the scan rate went too slow with estimate completion time going around 24hrs...i had to stop the surface scan



it could be that HDD is actually bad. I had a laptop HDD exactly the same way. it just went unbearably slow but never threw errors or stopped. I replaced the same under warranty.


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 28, 2013)

MY WD hard disk getting Slow .. window 7 gave data recovery  warning ,, 




> Instructions For Fixing Hard Disk Errors:
> 
> We strongly recommend that you backup your computer to avoid potential data loss.
> 
> ...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> MY WD hard disk getting Slow .. window 7 gave data recovery  warning ,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too many de-fragmentations and formats also lead to problems in HDD's. Anyhow use CCleaner and if any problem arises even after that then RMA is the only option.


----------

